# fishing the rigs



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

went to the rigsabout 50 miles out from ocean springs today cought 14 lane snapper coupleblue fish two tiger sharks about 6.5 or 7 ft long cought a couple mingo and some nice white trout i think we did pretty good but i would like to try to catch grouper and amber jack once i get to learn more i am chumming but i can't get anything but sharks and spade fish to get in the chum slick


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

what exactly is 50miles out of Ocean Springs? I know there are quite a few possibilities as well as variables that could put my estimates way off. Were you 50miles out of Ocean Springs and like 40 out of the cut between the islands or 50 from the cut? Were you due south or SW or SE? Do you know the block number(s)? If not, how deep was it and what did the rig(s) look like? I have spent countless hundreds of hours in that area regardless of where you were but am very interested as to exactly where you were. Also, will be able to offer far more advice if I knew more about location. What size and type boat were you in?


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i was about 45 miles due south of the pass between petit boy and horn we were at rig 38 a i think it said berlys or something like that.i was in a 20 foot catamaran.


----------

